# Question for shotshell reloaders



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

I just did some math that I thought was pretty accurate and I'm not sure I believe it.

To reload trap loads (approx 1 oz of #8 shot) (approx 50 grains of powder) wad, and primer. Using used hulls. It would cost approx 50 cents a shell to reload just range loads.

However I can buy range loads for 28 cents a shell. Are my reloading prices correct compared to what you reloaders are currently seeing?


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

no.

50 grains is a rifle load, not a trap load. Trap loads are about 24-26 grains.

I am loading a good round for about $4 per box. 700x powder, waa12sl wads, and sts or AA hulls. Keep in mind you should get 3-4 reloads out of a hull.

With the target loads you get what you pay for. Add in the extra cost to keep your gun clean and a few misses here and there from a cheaper trap load and it is up to the individual what they prefer.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

http://www.trapshooters.com/rlcalcadv.htm

The link is to a reloading cost calculator.

My trap loads run 17-18 gr of red dot.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

southdakbearfan said:


> http://www.trapshooters.com/rlcalcadv.htm
> 
> The link is to a reloading cost calculator.
> 
> My trap loads run 17-18 gr of red dot.


That's an awesome website. Thanks.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

What is a good shotshell reloading manual?


----------



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

ruger1 said:


> What is a good shotshell reloading manual?


The LYMAN manual.

If you're just looking for load data, the powder company's Hodgdon and Alliant have a lot of good FREE info.


----------



## mallard mauler (Dec 6, 2006)

pick up a copy of lymans 5th edition and thats all the data you will ever need. hope this helps. mauler


----------



## berlin (Jul 23, 2008)

Would it be cheaper for me in the long run to just buy factory loads or reload my spent hulls


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Depends on how much you plan on shooting. Right now the saving by reloading target loads is not what it was a few years ago. Unless your are prepared to buy supplies in bulk (quantities of 5 or 10K).

I always rummage the trash cans at the local trap range for 20 ga hulls and lately have seen little or none of the traditional reloadable hulls (STS & AA) in the trash due to wear. Previously probably 75% of the guys loaded their own. That tells me it is not cost effective right now.

On the other hand there is still decent savings in the higher end hunting loads even buying minimum quantities of supplies.


----------



## SaberX01 (Sep 25, 2009)

Lead prices are what's driving the economics behind shotshell reloading margins.

If you can get in with a group of folks buying lead in large tonage, you can really bring the price per shell down. Buying shot a few bags at a time destroys the margin per shell. Even if you only take a few bags, the price per bag will be much cheaper.

Powder & Hulls also have a fairly large impact but not as severly as shot does. Some of the competitions I shoot or have shot in ( mostly in Spoting Clays ) do not allow the use of reloads, but I only buy the hull types I tend to reload when i'm forced to use New Factory Loads, so there is some return on investment as it were.

If you can keep you price ber box under $4.00, that's a pretty good I'd say. Iv'e not calculated mine larely, but I bought 2 tons of lead when it was failry cheap, and I belive it was near $3.60 per box or there abouts.


----------

